# Chinese Algae Eaters?



## RazzleDazzle30 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have 2 Chinese algae eaters in my 50gal freshwater tank (I've had them for a few months). One looks the same as it did when I got it, the other seems as if it's going to explode - really big & bloated. Should I be concerned, or is one just eating more than the other? Do I need more than 2 for a 50gal?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If one is actually bloated then that is something to be concerned about as it could mean a few different things. Bacterial infection comes to mind but I am not huge up on diseases. It could always be bloat. 

If its just healthy fish sized then there isn't anything to worry about, it just means one is growing faster than the other. This is not uncommon. I have a rubberlipped pleco that never grew. She's a small thing let me tell you, and she is years old. She grew maybe an inch in the last3 years and started her life in a 100 ga where her com padre grew to be its almost full 6 inches. Some fish just don't grow as fast, or as much. Just like people 

You could probably have more than 2 in there but I would be careful. Max length is 10 inches and if you get them to get that big you won't really want more than 2.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

1) Are the scales standing up, meaning does this fish suffer from dropsy?
2) A lot of fish look like SAEs and are not. Are you 100% sure this is a SAE and not a flying fox?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

It's a Chinese algae eater


----------



## RazzleDazzle30 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok well I have been watching my algae eater (the huge fat one) closely & a few days ago I noticed that both of them looked normal. The one that looked like it was going to explode looked just like it did when I got it; skinny. Could it have released eggs & my other fish ate them? I'm just shocked how big it was & then all of a sudden not.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes. Eggs were my first guess, and sudden skinniness usually indicates that. It might still be something else, of course, but eggs are a good bet, especially if the fish seems to be fine.


----------

